# whats lawl mean?



## kenwood (Jul 21, 2006)

. title ?^^^


----------



## maniclion (Jul 22, 2006)

laid across womens laps


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jul 22, 2006)

LOL = Lawl

people saying LOL as a word


----------



## maniclion (Jul 22, 2006)

You fucking snitch!


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 22, 2006)

If you use it, it means you have taken internet geekiness to a new level.


----------



## assassin (Jul 22, 2006)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> If you use it, it means you have taken internet geekiness to a new level.




Lawl


----------



## Vieope (Jul 22, 2006)

_
"Freeze! Drop the pizza. You are under arrest.
This is Lawl enforcement bitch." 

_


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 22, 2006)

fufu was the only one using that kind of language until everyone jumped on the bandwagon and copied him


----------



## fufu (Jul 22, 2006)

kiki mau lawl rawfulkake


----------



## MyK (Jul 22, 2006)

it means your an idiot!


----------



## MyK (Jul 22, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> yjuf


someone ban this troll!


----------



## fufu (Jul 22, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> someone ban this troll!



I second this! This is an atrocity!


----------



## fufu (Jul 22, 2006)

I smell you being bant soon.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 22, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> fufu was the only one using that kind of language until everyone jumped on the bandwagon and copied him



Pfft, I've known l33t speak since I was 8.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 22, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> fufu was the only one using that kind of language until everyone jumped on the bandwagon and copied him



Tough hard and above all strong


----------



## assassin (Jul 22, 2006)

lawl where is kefe's posts??? Lawl


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 22, 2006)

mayor rawful


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 22, 2006)

HI FUFU!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!

y 4 r u h8 ?


----------



## fufu (Jul 22, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> HI FUFU!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!
> 
> y 4 r u h8 ?



wtf?


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 22, 2006)

roflcopter =/


----------



## fufu (Jul 22, 2006)

I see....


----------



## wheystation (Jul 22, 2006)

I thought that Lawl meant - *Laughing a whole lot*


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 22, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> roflcopter =/





o i c u hax


----------



## KelJu (Jul 22, 2006)

wheystation said:
			
		

> I thought that Lawl meant - *Laughing a whole lot*


----------



## fufu (Jul 22, 2006)

wheystation said:
			
		

> I thought that Lawl meant - *Laughing a whole lot*



Maybe in some countries.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 22, 2006)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> Tough hard and above all strong


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 22, 2006)

L.f.w.k


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 22, 2006)

THink it may be the more femine side of saying LOL 
fufu you creame puff you


----------



## fufu (Jul 22, 2006)

hardasnails1973 said:
			
		

> THink it may be the more femine side of saying LOL
> fufu you creame puff you


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 22, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> o i c u hax



omg!! u 4 pwnt my 5y573m!!


----------



## fufu (Jul 22, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> omg!! u 4 pwnt my 5y573m!!



Please commit yourself into your local lawlatorium.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 22, 2006)

I went for a ride on my lawlerskates today, lawl


----------



## fufu (Jul 22, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I went for a ride on my lawlerskates today, lawl



lawl I hope you didn't falawlf the sidewalk!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 22, 2006)

Fufu got his own groupies.. where do you sign up for the FuFu club


----------



## fufu (Jul 22, 2006)

hardasnails1973 said:
			
		

> Fufu got his own groupies.. where do you sign up for the FuFu club



lawl right now it is strictly underground, no established club yet.

All you gotta do is let your lawls flow freely over IM.


----------



## kenwood (Jul 22, 2006)

lawl x300000000xlawl x5,0000x lawal


----------



## kenwood (Jul 22, 2006)

lawl+keke+kiki+ghey=lawl


----------



## fufu (Jul 22, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> lawl x300000000xlawl x5,0000x lawal



I veto-ed you out!


----------



## kenwood (Jul 22, 2006)

lawl


----------



## fufu (Jul 22, 2006)

You are using the holy word horribly. Come back when are you truly ready to yield that word.


----------



## kenwood (Jul 22, 2006)

i'll lawl in your ghey lawl anal


----------



## fufu (Jul 22, 2006)

You are banished for 100 year from lawlerdom!

Now anytime you say it, it will translate to "I'm a big ghey".


----------



## assassin (Jul 23, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> lawl+keke+kiki+ghey=lawl



  ^^^^^^^   that means that ( keke +kiki + ghey = 0 )


----------



## assassin (Jul 23, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> lawl x300000000xlawl x5,0000x lawal



   ^^^^ translation = (I AM HOMO)


----------



## maniclion (Jul 23, 2006)

By the way, I made this image so no copyright infringment...


----------



## assassin (Jul 23, 2006)

Lawl


----------



## KelJu (Jul 23, 2006)

assassin said:
			
		

> ^^^^^^^   that means that ( keke +kiki + ghey = 0 )




I noticed that also. 
Hows it going fellow math nerd buddy?


----------



## assassin (Jul 23, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I noticed that also.
> Hows it going fellow math nerd buddy?




      ln[tan(45^(cos/sin)45)].....  fine thnx


----------



## assassin (Jul 23, 2006)

ok now we know what's lawl ....but i still don't know what's kekeke


----------

